# Gabel für Zaskar LE



## oetzpaul (15. Mai 2003)

Servus,
ich habe noch ein Zaskar LE (Bj. ca 96) im Keller stehen. Es ist noch eine alte RS Mag 21 eingebaut. Ich will nun das Rad wieder neu aufbauen. Was empfiehlt sich für ein Federweg und wieviel Zoll muss der Gabelschaft haben? Auf eure Tips bin ich sehr gespannt.


----------



## Ruckus (15. Mai 2003)

Hallo!

Ich habe auch ein Zaskar und habe mir erst neulich eine SID 03 reingebaut. Mit 80 mm läuft sie echt super! Mein Gabelschaft war noch in der alten Grösse doch dies war auch kein Problem! Ich habe einfach 2 Spacer gekauft (10 ) !


MFG

  Ruckus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bersi (15. Mai 2003)

möp,
ich fahr auch nen zskar von 96, und hab 11/8 steuersatz drin und fahr noch ne rr judysl mit 100mm drin und funzt prima


----------



## hans7 (17. Mai 2003)

Hi,

fahr auch a Zaskar, hab ne Black Elite Air mit 8 cm drin! 
Fährt sich super!


----------



## Der Ältestenrat (24. Mai 2003)

Meines Wissens gab es rein vom Rahmen her keinen Unterschied zwischen dem Zaskar und dem Zaskar LE beim 96er Modell bis auf die Sticker. Bei den Kompletträdern waren beim LE hochwertigere/leichtere Komponenten verbaut. Ich habe einen ´96er LE Rahmen mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohr und ner ´97er Judy mit nem ´98er Longtravelkit 80mm passt wunderbar.


----------



## Bersi (24. Mai 2003)

doch doch der unterschied lag schon alleine am rohrsatz meines wissens, der le war/ist nen 6000er alu und das normale war glaube ich nen 7000er alu-legierung.


----------



## Grunz (3. September 2003)

Denn der Zusatz " LE " steht meines Wissens für : LIGHT EDITION

Sollte also schon ein Unterschied zum "normalen " Zaskar sein....


----------



## kingmoe (3. September 2003)

Also: Die Rohrsätze beim Zaskar und beim Zaskar LE sind laut verschiedener GT-Kataloge immer gleich. Im 96er-Katalog gibt es sogar nur das LE und gar kein anderes Zaskar. Bis 1999 war das immer aus 6061 Alu, seit dem "Neubeginn" von GT ist es (leider) 7000er Alu. Das Avalanche hat aber immer noch noch 6061, YO!
Ich dachte immer, das LE steht für Limited Edition und bezeichnet die Sonderlackierung bzw. andere Aufkleber eines Jahrgangs. 
That´s it.
Den einzigen Unterschied zwischen einem LE zum Standard-Modell konnte ich im 98-Katalog feststellen - und zwar beim Avalanche. Der Rohrsatz ist auch hier gleich, beim LE steht aber noch "hitzebehandelt" dabei. Das kann aber auch einfach mit dem Platz beim Layout zu tun gehabt haben...


----------



## Radical_53 (10. September 2003)

Ich hab in meinem 95er Zaskar LE eine Manitou Mach5 SX mit 65mm Federweg drin... läuft soweit ganz gut.

1 1/8" haben bisher alle GTs gehabt, die ich gesehen habe bzw. selbst hatte.

Mehr als 80mm Federweg vorne würde ich aber nicht empfehlen, denke dann wird der Lenkwinkel arg flach.


----------



## Kunibert (11. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Der Ältestenrat _
> *Meines Wissens gab es rein vom Rahmen her keinen Unterschied zwischen dem Zaskar und dem Zaskar LE beim 96er Modell bis auf die Sticker.  *



Also ich hab beide, Zaskar und Zaskar Le, in 19"; das Steuerrohr vom Zaskar ist 1 cm höher als beim LE !


----------



## Radical_53 (11. September 2003)

Ohne Witz? Wie hoch wär denn dann mein 20" Zaskar ohne LE...


Ich meinte aber auch, der LE wäre leichter. Komisch. Wobei "leicht" eigentlich so und so gelogen ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (11. September 2003)

@Kunibert: Das mit dem unterschiedlichen Sterurohr ist ja interessant! Ist es wirklich derselbe Jahrgang und dieselbe Rahmenhöhe? Würde mich sehr interessieren! Was für eine Rahmenhöhe und was für eine Steuerrohrlänge hat denn der größere Rahmen?

Ach ja, entgegen der Bikes von Radical_53 habe ich auch noch 3 GTs mit 1-Zoll-Steuerrohr. Das ist eben bei den alten Stahl-Jahrgängen so gewesen (meine sind aus 1989 und 1994) - aber natürlich nicht beim Zaskar! Ich glaube, die Alu-Bikes von GT gibt es nur in 1 1/8 Zoll.


----------



## Radical_53 (11. September 2003)

Ja, das kann natürlich gut sein. 

Ich hatte bisher leider weder ein Stahl-, noch ein Titanbike von GT. Gut möglich, daß es da anders ist.


----------



## Der Ältestenrat (12. September 2003)

Das LE steht für Light Edition und bezog sich wie schon geschrieben auf Kompletträder. Bei beiden Rahmen war der Rahmen mit dem 6061 T6 Sticker versehen auch wurden sie bei meinem örtlichen Händler zum gleichen Preis verkauft. Es gab vom ´96er Modell rot und blau eloxierte die wohl nicht so häufig waren. Es gab eine Sonderserie in gelb. Diese war limitiert.

@Kunibert: Das mit den Steuerrohren kann ich nur schwer glauben. Schau mal außen auf dem linken Ausfallende. Wenn es sich um ´96er Zaskars handelt solltest Du dort Zahlen finden. Zunächst oben die Rahmengröße in Zoll und darunter das Produktionsdatum in MM/JJ und die Rahmennummer. Bei mir 18 Zoll und darunter 03967010 für März 96 und Rahmennummer 7010. Sind wirklich beide Rahmen von 96 und die gleiche Rahmenhöhe?


----------



## Radical_53 (12. September 2003)

Hab grad nochmal nachgesehen. Kann irgendwie nicht so ganz sein.

Ich hab damals extra einen LE gekauft, und der war auch teurer als der normale Zaskar.
Hab nur einen Rahmen gekauft, und das Rad mit meinen Teilen aufgebaut.

Beispiel 97er Zaskar: Da war der LE gut 500 Mark teurer als der ohne LE (hab grad den alten Workshop hier liegen).


----------



## kingmoe (12. September 2003)

Jetzt wird´s ja richtig interessant!
Wer weiß mehr???


----------



## Radical_53 (12. September 2003)

Was mein Archiv bisher besagt (Workshop):

Von 94-96 gab es als Rahmenkit das Zaskar LE (mehr steht leider nicht drin, kein normales Zaskar). Einmal mit einer Gewichtsangabe, von sagenhaften 1860g bei 14.5" Rahmenhöhe, und einem Preis zwischen 1498-1598 DM (je nach Farbe).

97 und 98 waren dann Zaskar und Zaskar LE aufgeführt. Das Zaskar für 1349-1450 DM, das Zaskar LE für 1998-2250 DM.

Ich kann mangels Unterlagen leider nicht sagen, wie es vor 97 mit den Kompletträdern und deren Ausstattungen war. 

Nur: Fakt ist wohl, daß es spätestens 97 einen Unterschied gegeben haben muß, sonst wäre eine Preisdifferenz von 548-901 DM kaum zu erklären.

Die Maße bei den aufgeführten Zaskar und Zaskar LE unterscheiden sich übrigens nicht, und hat sich auch über die Jahre laut Workshop nicht geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Ältestenrat (12. September 2003)

Alles was ich bisher zu den Zaskars geschrieben habe galt für das 96er Modell. Richtig 97 waren Zaskar und Zaskar LE nicht mehr gleich. Ich weiß nicht ob sie am Rohrsatz was geändert haben. Es gab wenigstens einen oder 2 Unterschiede da bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher. Wenn hier jemand einen 97er LE hat kann ers uns ja sagen. Zum einen gehts um die Ausfallenden. Das 96er Modell hatte diese massiven. Es gab nachher auch diese "filigranen". Zum anderen geht es um die Verbindung zwischen den Sitzstreben. Beim 96er eine Art Blech. Beim 97er LE wars mein ich son Frästeil.
Zur Geometrie. Die ist zumindest bis 96 danach weiß ichs nicht, nicht geändert worden und auch deshalb scheint mir die unterschiedliche Steuerrohrlänge unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Radical_53 (12. September 2003)

Was du zum 96er Modell sagst, kann ich auch für das 95er bestätigen. Ist bei meinem genauso. Sind wohl nur neue Sticker drauf gekommen.


Aber, um noch was zum "eigentlichen" Thread zu sagen: Was auch noch schön in den Rahmen passen würde, wäre z.B. eine alte Manitou SX Ti, oder X-Vert Carbon, beide mit 70-80mm.


----------



## Der Ältestenrat (12. September 2003)

@Radical_53: Ja der 95er hatte auch das Blech und die massiven Ausfallenden. Ich bin mir nicht sicher wie Du das mit den neuen Stickern meinst? Zwischen dem 95er und 96er Modell gibt es wenigstens 2 Unterschiede das 96er hat ein dickeres Unterrohr und das Gusset vorne ist von unterm Oberrohr nach unters Unterrohr gewandert.


----------



## Radical_53 (12. September 2003)

Gut, das mag sein.

Ich wußte halt definitiv nur, daß sie nach 93/94/95 andere Sticker hatten, z.B. ohne "All terra", und auch anders beschaffen. Meine sind noch wie drauf gepulvert, die neueren sind ja Folie.


----------



## Bandie (12. September 2003)

Der Unterschied im Rahmen zwischen Zaskar und Zaskar LE ist NUR der Aufkleber. Die Rahmen sind ansonnsten identlich vom Rohr. Jedenfalls war das 96-97 so.


----------



## Radical_53 (12. September 2003)

Nachgewogen? Find ich echt komisch.


----------



## kingmoe (12. September 2003)

Genau die Info von Bandie habe ich auch mal vor ein paar Jahren von einem Händler bekommen. Ob vielleicht einige Jahrgänge mal technisch/materiell unterschiedlich waren und später das LE nur noch ein Marketing-Gag?!?


----------



## Radical_53 (12. September 2003)

Fast 1000 Mark Preisunterschied bei den späteren Modellen als Marketing-Gag find ich ziemlich dreist... kann ich mir irgendwie kaum vorstellen.

Aber DAS heißt ja nix...


----------



## thrillseeker (12. September 2003)

In den ersten Jahren (1991, 1992) waren Zaskar  und Zaskar LE auf jeden Fall identisch - und zwar in Geometrie, Material, Rohrsatz. 

LE stand damals 100%ig für Limited Edition. Das LE war mit XTR und serienmäßiger Rock Shox besser ausgestattet als das Standart-Zaskar - aber wegen der Federgabel nicht leichter! Die Rock Shox gabs beim normalen Zaskar optional, ansonsten die 3D-Forke.

Beide Rahmen waren gleich teuer.

Die Unterschiede, die von Euch beschrieben werden, könnten Ihre Ursache in unterschiedlichen Produktionsstätten haben; vielleicht hat GT ja '96 die Zaskars auch an mehreren unterschiedlichen Orten gebaut...?

Die unterschiedlichen Preise deuten zwar auf Unterschiede der Rahmen hin; vielleicht haben sich aber auch manche Händler vom Kürzel "LE" zusätzlichen Profit versprochen... _Das ist aber reine SPEKULATION!_

Greetz, Stefan


----------



## Bandie (12. September 2003)

...hat den der nackte Rahmen echt unterschiedlich viel gekostet??
Oder war das das Komplettbike?
Das LE hatte ja immer XTR Ausstattung und das Zaskar eine XT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (13. September 2003)

Ich hab nur mal in meinen Workshops (94-98, 2002-2003) nachgeschaut.

Da war der nackte Rahmen drin. Und eben bei den späteren der LE 2000-2100 Mark, der normale Zaskar 1400-1500 Mark.

Würde mich halt wundern, wenn die das einfach so machen würden.


----------



## Bersi (13. September 2003)

also, ich stell mal ne vermutung auf, denke aber damit liege ich nicht so falsch. also:
ich denke mal der preisunterschied kommt schlicht und alleine von der wahl der rohre für den rahmen her. 
beide besitzen zwar di gleiche struktur und auch die gleiche legierung (6061), allerdings kam beim le ein rohrsatz mit besser konfizierung zum einsatz, das damals sehr aufwendig und teuer war, und damit auch dann den preisunterschied ausgemacht hat.
und wen ichs auch recht in erinnerung habe war der le rahmen einwenig leichter als das std-zaskar (200g oder so?).


----------



## Radical_53 (13. September 2003)

Möglich, klingt plausibel.

Hat denn mal einer seinen Rahmen gewogen? Mein 95er wiegt 12.5kg mit Pedalen, und die Ausstattung halte ich nicht wirklich für schwer.

Wäre mal interessant. Ich schätze schon, daß mein Rahmen über 2kg wiegt. War ja nur ein Mal im Workshop eine Angabe, 1860g meine ich bei 14.5". Mein Rahmen hat 20", also eher noch ne Ecke mehr.


----------



## Bersi (13. September 2003)

hm, also ob die workshop zahlen stimmen ist so ne sache, weil bei der menge an daten,waren immer ne masse an falschen angaben dabei.
am besten wäre es, wenn einer beide typen vom zaskar besäße und die ohne aufbau mal wiegen könnte oder irgend wann mal im shop  auf die waage genommen hatte.


----------



## Radical_53 (13. September 2003)

Klare Sache. Zerlegen möcht ich meinen halt auch net für sowas.

Gewogen hab ich ihn mit einer Fisch-Waage, die digital anzeigt und wirklich sehr genau ist.

Kann eigentlich nur der Rahmen sein, was da so übermäßig schwer ist.

Bin mal gespannt, was der mein STS komplett wiegt, dem hab ich die Waage noch erspart. Aber allein der Rahmen wiegt da 3.5kg, die Gabel 3.2kg... wird schon mehr Brocken als Leichtfuß sein.


----------



## lebaron (9. November 2003)

das mit der konifizierung steht sogar wörtlich im gt katalog ....

und scheint definitiv das einzige mermal zu sein, nur leider ist es von außen nicht ersichtlich

ergo war beim zaskar nur ober und unterrohr konifiziert

und bei LE waren alle rohre konifiziert, was das geringere gewicht und den bei weitem höheren rahmenpreis erklärt

ERGO ist das wohl dann doch das einzige ECHTE merkmal


----------



## kingmoe (10. November 2003)

@ lebaron: In welchem Katalog hast du das gelesen? Endlich wieder etwas mehr Licht im LE-oder-nicht-Tunnel...


----------



## lebaron (10. November 2003)

96 oder 97 einer von denen die du mir zuletzt geschickt hast


----------



## lebaron (10. November 2003)

um es allen auf die schnelle zeigen zu können

HIER STEHT ES, weiß auf schwarz:






und das ist dann wohl auch die finale antwort auf die frage nach den unterschieden, nur leider hilft das auch nicht wenn man nun vor einem nackten rahmen steht ohne decals, weil man e eben von außen nicht sieht, un dnur am gewicht kann man es auch nicht ausmachen, denn dazu ist die streuung zu groß .... LEIDER

naja bleibt eben nur dass man sicher sein kann entweder ein zaskar oder ein LE zu haben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebaron (10. November 2003)

könnten denn mal noch besitzer eines LE oder eines zaskar ein bild ihres sitzstreben steges machen, denn beim zaskar soll dieser ja nicht cnc und beim le cnc gefräst sein, evtl. erkennt man da ja unterscheide, optisch...


*fällt mir grade noch so auf*

den ein cnc gefrästes tretlager gehäüse erkennt man ja nun beim besten willen nicht, wenn es von außen ball-burnished wurde ...


----------



## marc077 (12. November 2003)

auch mal noch was von meinem senf dazu.
Ich fahre selbst ein 12/93 er Zaskar LE in schwarz-eloxal. Gewicht des nackten Rahmens: 1956 Gramm (fuer die Statistik).
Zum eigentlichen thread: ich fahre darin ne Ur-SID mit ca. 63mm (natuerlich kein Problem).
So, und nun zu den Unterschieden von Zaskar und Zaskar LE:
Was ich weiss ist, dass wie schon oft beschrieben beim LE alle Rohre konifiziert sind im Gegensatz zum normalen Zaskar. Weiterhin besitzt der Zaskar LE Titanschrauben an Sattelklemmung und am Ausfallende (macht mal die Funkenprobe), was eigentlich der einzigst sichtbare Hinweis auf den Typ gaebe.
Noch gehoert hab ich, dass beim LE die Hinterbaustreben in das Oberrohr leicht hineinlaufen, wogegen sie beim normalen Zaskar nur aussen auf s/mit dem Oberrohr verschweisst wurden.
Mehr weiss ich jetzt auch nicht.

Gruss, Marc


----------



## Bandie (19. November 2003)

..hat schonmal jemand eine Cannondale Lefty Gabel in einen 16" Zaskar Rahmen gebaut?

Passt das?

Macht das Sinn?

ODER SIND ANDERE GABELN DA BESSER??


----------



## lebaron (19. November 2003)

IMHO

dürfte die zu hoch bauen, im übrigen finde ich das schon recht frevelhaft....


----------

